# Confused!!



## jandrews4203 (Jun 14, 2018)

I would like to move from the US to Poland and I was wondering how this would affect my income... I work one month on and off so I would be out of the US for the 330 days going from work in afghanistan to home in Poland... As long as I'm out of country for the 330 days what does this mean for taxes? Like.... do I get my gross pay instead of net? The way I read it is that I would keep getting my normal paychecks and then get a huge tax return for all the taxes, social security and medicare that I paid in... right?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A good CPA is money well spent. Have you figured the Polish side out or are you dual citizen?


----------



## jandrews4203 (Jun 14, 2018)

*polish side*

I wont be in poland for more than half the year so according to the google machine i wont owe anything to them so I'll be in a tax limbo it looks like


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jandrews4203 said:


> I wont be in poland for more than half the year so according to the google machine i wont owe anything to them so I'll be in a tax limbo it looks like


Being a resident for more than 183 days a year is one way the authorities determine tax residency, but not the only one.

If you're going to be living there rather than the US, even if less than half a year, you may still be taxed there. 

"*A Polish resident is considered **a person who has his/her centre of personal interests or economic interests (centre of vital interests) in Poland* or is present on the territory of Poland for more than 183 days during a tax year."

There are dual taxation treaties to make sure you're not taxed twice on the same income by different countries, but if you're a US Citizen you are still required to lodge a US tax return even if you don't live there.

I've moved your thread to the "Expat Tax" forum so hopefully you may get some other comments.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, if you work in a country, you are taxed in that country (and working in a country is defined as doing the work for which you are paid while physically being in the country) - though there are some variations for those who work in one country but live in another one. (Usually you have to live within a certain distance of the border.)

But as has already been said, as a US citizen you still have to file tax returns based on your worldwide income and deal with the terms and conditions of whatever tax treaty exists between the country where you are living/working and the US. That 183 day thing is only a guideline - it is entirely possible for you to be considered "tax resident" in a country with less than 183 of presence in a given year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

